# Leseproblem mit QSI DVD-ROM SDR-081



## lucide (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, mir kann jemand schnell weiterhelfen. Ich wollte ein Programm von einer DVD aus installieren und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß mein Laufwerk QSI DVD-ROM SDR-081 sie gar nicht abspielt, und die Daten im Explorer nicht angezeigt werden. Nun besteht ein Problem beim Lesen und ich weiß nicht, worin. Da ich schon seit langem keine Dvds damit mehr abgespielt habe (nach Neuformatierung), ist es mir nicht aufgefallen. Denn es spielt mir keine DVD, obwohl die Treiber aktuell sind. Bitte helft mir schnell.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2005)

Willkommen im großem kreise der QSI Besitzer, dein Laufwerk ist defekt und muss ausgetauscht werden.
QSI sind bekannt dafür dass sie sehr schnell defekt gehen, das fängt an mit DVDs Lesen und weitet sich sehr bald auf CD-RW und bald auf alle CDs aus 

Ich frag mich warum FSC die Dinger zB noch in ihrem Notebook verbaut...


----------



## lucide (24. Juni 2005)

Bist du dir da sicher, daß es da tatsächlich keine andere Möglichkeit gibt? 
Besitz nämlich Laptop und ich denke, der Austausch könnte teuer werden, oder?

Welche Laufwerke sind denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2005)

Also ein Austauschlaufwerk kommt dich auf ca 300-400€, hatte das Problem ja selbst mit mehreren Notebooks ( immer nur QSI Laufwerke... )

Wenn du noch Garantie hast ( 2 Jahre mindestens sind gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ) muss der Hersteller dir das Laufwerk austauschen !

Wenn du keien Garantie hast, kauf dir lieber ein Externes Laufwerk, die kosten als Dual Format & Dual Layer DVD Brenner ( der ja auch CD und CD-RW brennen kann ) keine 100€ mehr und sind um einiges zuverlässiger.
So habe ich es gelöst nachdem mir das 5.te QSI Laufwerk verreckt ist ( nach 2 wochen wo es maximal 20 cds eingelesen hatte.. )


Wenn andere Laufwerke bei dir passen kann ich Samsung und HP Laufwerke empfehlen, mit denen hatte ich zumindest noch nie Probleme bis jetzt.


Edit: Und ja ich denke das Laufwerk ist defekt, probier aber vorsichtshalber andere DVDs die vorher liefen, bzw die DVD die nicht geh in einem anderem PC.


----------



## lucide (24. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mal gehört, daß jemand ein Problem damit hatte, daß das Laufwerk nur neuere DVd's nicht gelsen hat. Gäbe es da denn eine "Reparaturmöglichkeit"? Leider, da wo ich jetzt bin, habe ich keinen Zugriff auf ältere, wo ich eben mal diesen test durchführen könnte. 

Aber das mit dem externen ist tatsächlich ne Super Idee, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, obwohl ich schon andere Dinge extern anschließen mußte, da mein Laptop leider immer mehr zum Krüppel wird. Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2005)

Also wenn es wirklich nur an den neueren DVDs liegt könnte eventuell ein Firmwareupgrade helfen, ansonsten würde ich aber auch sagen nur ein Laufwerktausch.
Ich hatte zumindest jetzt noch keine Probleme die wirklich explizit auf die Art der DVD zurückführbar waren.

Ich nutze mitlerweile auch lieber externe Laufwerke, vor allem man hat dadurch ( abgesehen von der eingeschränkteren Mobilität ) keinerlei Nachteile.
Aber aufpassen niemals ein externes Laufwerk zusammen mit einem anderem USB Gerät an einem USB Hub betreiben, das bremst dermasen aus....


----------



## lucide (24. Juni 2005)

Habe gerade mal gegoogelt und versuche die herauszubekommen, wie das mit dem upgrade funktioniert. Da habe ich gelsen, daß man wissen sollte, wie der Status ist, um das entsprechende upgrade zu holen. Hast du da ne Ahnung, wie ich das herausfinden könnte bzw. wo ich ein entsprechendes upgrade herbekomme?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juni 2005)

Das ist mal eine sehr gute Frage 

Ich hab ehrlichgesagt null Ahnung aber hier mal der Link zur QSI Homepage
http://www.qsinc.com.tw/qsi/Official_Main_en

Laufen denn andere DVDs in dem Laufwerk ?


----------



## lucide (25. Juni 2005)

Leider läßt sich auf der Download seite bei mir nichts anklicken. Sind die Links still gelegt?

Ob andere DVD's funktionieren, kann ich wie gesagt gerade leider nicht nachprüfen, da ich mich nicht zu Hause befinde. [Für mich in dieser Hinsicht ärgerlich]


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

Ach herrje hat es diese Firma bis heute nicht fertigebracht eine Ansatzweise vernünftig funktionierende Webseite online zu bringen, aber CD Laufwerke wollense bauen können *hust*

Also in dem Fall würde ich warten bis du es testen kannst, eventuell leihste dir einfach in der Videothek um die Ecke nen Film aus


----------



## lucide (25. Juni 2005)

Leider ist das Dumme, daß ich ne Dvd mit Programmen habe, die ich gerne, am liebsten sofort, installieren möchte. Na ja, muß sie mir dann wohl woanders brennen lassen. Denn DVD's schau ich mir halt in der Regel via TV an.

Gibts es ansonsten keine Download Page für QSI? 
[habe zumindest noch nichts gefunden]


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Wie alt ist denn dein Laptop?

Warum sollte er das Laufwerk nicht austauschen? Ein Austausch Laufwerk kostet nur die Hälfte von einem externen Laufwerk.
Also was ich so im Netz finde, kriegt man die Dinger schon so um die 80 euronen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

Für das Geld kriegt man aber nur Laufwerke für einige wenige Systeme, meistens passen die aber nicht.
Die QSI Teile kosten meistens so um die 300€, eventuell wenn dein Notebook ( Welche Marke/Modell ist das überhaupt ? ) ein sehr weitverbreitetes Modell ist gibt es auch noch von anderen Herstellern Laufwerke.
Auserdem http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=CEUU01 soviel zum Thema die kosten nur halb soviel wie ein externer 
Und wenn er nur CD-RW Brennen und DVDs lesen soll ist das bestimmt noch billiger.


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

OK. Vielleicht nicht halb so viel, aber zumindest weniger.
Übrigens sind die Schächte für die Laufwerke standarisiert. Vielleicht passt die Blende nachher nicht perfekt, aber das ist immer noch besser als nen externes Laufwerk mit rumzuschleppen. Und wenn es gar nicht passt, kann er das bei Internethandel immer noch binnen 14 Tagen zurückschicken. Also auf den Versuch würde ich es ankommen lassen. Die Montage ist einfach (Schraube unterm Laptop lösen, altes Teil rausziehen, neues Teil reinstecken, schraube wieder reindrehen)


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte hier spontan 4 Notebooks ( 2 davon FSC ) rumstehen von denen bei keinem ein Slimline Laufwerk passt.
Viele Hersteller sind daran interesiert die Einbauschächte etwas "umzuformen" so dass nur ihre teuren Ersatzlaufwerke passen.

Wenn Slimline passen würde wäre das natürlich perfekt die gibts bei Alternate für 60€ ( glaub ich zumindest )
Wenn aber nicht dann kauf dir auf keinem Fall ein neues QSI ( auch nicht wenn du zuviel Geld hast, geb dann lieber mir dass was du nicht brauchst  ), denn diese Firma hällt anscheinend nicht viel Qualität


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Naja, das lässt sich ja alles rausfinden und sonst: Probieren geht über studieren!
Was ist denn das überhaupt für ein Laptop?

Du hast natürlich recht, wenn ein Standard Slimline Laufwerk nicht passt, ist ein externes die beste Wahl. Ausser es ist von Acer, dann könnte ich da vielleicht was machen.


----------



## lucide (25. Juni 2005)

Konnte zum Glück heute mal testen und tatsächlich funktionieren "gewöhnliche" DvD's.

Die, die er nicht lesen will, ist eine von PCgo, wo eben ein Film und Vollversionen, von dem ich halt gerne was installieren möchte, drauf ist. Liegt da eventuell das Problem?


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Juni 2005)

Also dazu kann ich dir nur sagen dass ich die Erfahrung machen musste dass Heft DVDs sehr oft nicht laufen !
Keine Ahnung warum, billige Produktion ?


----------



## McVader83 (26. Juni 2005)

DVDs sind einfach wesentlich empfindlicher als CDs. Manchmal kann ein kleiner Kratzer an der falschen Stelle die gesamte DVD unbrauchbar machen. Deswegen würde ich niiiiiiiiemals eine DVD in so ner Papprausziehhülle aufbewahren. Die werden aber meist von Zeitschriften benutzt. Also meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem wirklich an der DVD, aber das dein Laufwerk diese DVD nicht mehr liest könnte auch ein erstes Anzeichen von baldiger Aufgabe sein. Deswegen teste die DVD doch mal bei nem Freund.


----------



## lucide (26. Juni 2005)

Das komische ist ja, daß die DVD den Film im DVD-player (TV) zeigt, jedoch mein Laufwerk im Computer diese nicht lesen möchte. Eigentlich müßte sie also in Ordnung sein. 
Vielleicht könnte es ja tatsächlich an einem *Firmware upgrade* liegen, da er ja andere DVD's (bzw. ältere) akzeptiert. Jedoch bin ich da noch nicht fündig geworden, wo ich dies herbekomme, und wie ich das anstelle.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juni 2005)

Probier mal neue richtige DVDs, das liegt an den Billig DVDs in den Zeitschriften.
Auserdem sind DVD-Player genauso wie CD-Player nicht so anspruchsvoll wie ein CD oder DVD Laufwerk, von daher sie lesen auch fehlerhafte Medien ein bei denen ein PC schon streikt.


----------



## McVader83 (26. Juni 2005)

Also für QSI Laufwerke scheint das mit dem Firmware Upgrade schwieriger zu sein. Ich frag morgen mal nen Freund, der kann mir dazu vielleicht was sagen, aber wenn man "firmware upgrade sdr 081" als suchbegriff angibt, kriegt man nur SCHROTT.


----------



## smartdragon (11. Januar 2006)

Die Links auf der QSI Seite sind schon vorhanden nur funktioniert das ganze nicht recht. 
Hab mir mal den Quellcode näher angeschaut es liegt an einer JavaScript Funktionsaufruf:

<!--//
function openDriver(nType) {
  parent.document.getElementById("rightFrame").src="e020300.jsp?dist_no=" + nType;
}

//-->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#7DB7D7" text="#000000" link="#000000" vlink="#669999" alink="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<center>
<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 align=center>
  <tr><td class="txtMenu_top_en" nowrap>Driver</td></tr>
  <tr><td class="txtMenu_item_en" onclick="openDriver(1)" nowrap>CD-ROM</td></tr>
  <tr><td class="txtMenu_item_en" onclick="openDriver(2)" nowrap>DVD-ROM</td></tr>
  <tr><td class="txtMenu_item_en" onclick="openDriver(3)" nowrap>CD-RW</td></tr>

  <tr><td class="txtMenu_item_en" onclick="openDriver(5)" nowrap>COMBO</td></tr>

 
Also muss für den Download der Treiber die URL modifiziert werden: s. function

URL für CD-ROM Treiber: 
http://wlsap.qsitw.com/QSIWeb/english/e020300.jsp?dist_no=1

URL für DVD-ROM Treiber:
http://wlsap.qsitw.com/QSIWeb/english/e020300.jsp?dist_no=2

URL für CD-RW Treiber:
http://wlsap.qsitw.com/QSIWeb/english/e020300.jsp?dist_no=3

URL für COMBO Treiber:
http://wlsap.qsitw.com/QSIWeb/english/e020300.jsp?dist_no=5

konnte mir so den DVD-ROM Treiber runterladen, aber nur die DOS Version   

nun denn ich hoffe das die links noch einige Zeit aktiv bleiben... sonst Quellcode des Frames ansehen und den Links raussuchen... bzw. die URL selber zusammensetzen.


VG smartdragon

P.S. QSI-Laufwerke machen wirklich keinen Spaß.....


----------

